# Animal de compagnie



## Emylilie (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour a toutes
Je suis assistante maternelle agréée depuis 2015, elles sont passées pour mon renouvellement d'agrément l'année dernière nickel 
Par contre j'aimerais prendre un chat ou un tout petit chien pour ma fille, il serait a l'étage dans la partie vie privée en présence des enfants, et les pièces des enfants auraient les portes fermées 
Pensez vous que sa peut être compliqué dans le cadre de notre travail ?? Car c'est la seule chose qui me retiens 
Merci par avance pour votre retour


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour. 
J'ai un chat et un chien. 
Cela n'a jamais posé de problème. 
J'ai pu avoir des questions sur mon organisation avec les accueillis au regard de la présence d'animaux dans mon foyer mais pas plus que cela. Pas de contacts avec les enfants chez moi. Et un suivi vétérinaire avec présentation des carnets de santé des animaux que je transmets aussi à mes parents employeurs. Attention toutefois au choix de la race de chien. Certaines sont incompatibles avec notre profession. Penser aussi aux besoins du chien : difficile pour ne pas dire impossible de promener un chien avec 4 enfants en accueil. Un chien actif qui a besoin de se dépenser aura besoin d'une vraie sortie au moins 3 fois par jour avec promenade et jeux. Un jardin ne suffira pas. Donc bien choisir le type de chien pour son bien être. Pour information j'ai un chat européen et un berger australien. Mais mon mari est là tous les midis pour une  bonne demi heure de promenade. Autrement, ce choix de race n'aurai pas été possible. 
En tout cas c'est top d'avoir un animal dans sa vie !


----------



## assmatzam (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 
Alors j'ai longuement réfléchi et hésité avant de prendre un animal 

Je 🤔 que ça freinerai les futurs parents 

J'ai posé la question à mes 4 parents employeurs de l'époque et résultat tous le monde était pour à condition de faire très attention et mettre en place certaines règles de sécurité 

J'ai donc pris un chat
Il avait 12 semaines quand nous l'avons adopté 

Il va avoir 4 ans le mois prochain et je n'ai jamais eu aucun problème 

De lui-même il se met en journée dans les pièces ou les enfants n'ont pas accès comme ma chambre ou celle de mon fils et la loggia 
Il ne sort que lorsque les enfants sont à la sieste ou reparti 

Et j'ai remarqué que beaucoup de mes employeurs en avaient également 
1 petite à un gros chien
1 grand a 1 chat
Et ma prochaine poupée a également 1 chat 

Par contre un chien non
Car il a besoin de sortir pour ses besoins et sur mes journées de 10 heures je ne voyais pas comment faire


----------



## papillon (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Pour ma part j'ai toujours eu des animaux avant et lors de ma demande d'agrément. Aucun pb si ce n'est que l'animal ne doit pas se trouver en présence des enfants (par ex, si les enfants jouent sur le tapis, l'animal doit rester en retrait.. logique !)
Carnet de vaccinations en règle

Actuellement j'ai un chat, je l'ai trouvé dans la rue, il avait à peu près 5 mois et il a 13 ans aujourd'hui, c'est un amour de chat. Tout se passe très bien ; Après, mon chat aime être tranquille, donc dès qu'un enfant s'en approche il s'en va lol
Je suis en maison avec jardin donc il est plus souvent dehors que dedans surtout en ce moment où il fait beau. 

et toujours se rappeler qu'un animal reste un animal donc même s'il est cool, être vigilante.


----------



## nounoucat1 (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour il y a une liste de chiens interdits . Mais beaucoup de mes collègues et moi avons chiens chats tortues....
Mon chien à tous ses vaccins, est vermifugé1 fois par trimestre et absorbe un médicament anti puce anti tique.
Quand des parents me téléphonent  je mentionne la présence de la chienne ils me demandent la race et ils décident si ça peut aller ou pas . 2 ou 3 fois l'absence de chenil m'a valu un NON .
Pour les enfants la présence d'un animal est un plus


----------



## Griselda (7 Juillet 2022)

Non ce n'est pas compliqué simplement:
- il faudra avertir la PMI
- que l'animal soit à jour de tous ses vaccins
- avertir tes PE actuels et prochains, au cas où à un moment l'enft pourrait toute fois être en contact

réaliser qu'il pourrait être d'autant plus difficile de le laisser à l'écart quand il sera jeune, pas encore éduqué, il risque de crier, pleurnicher, surtout s'il entends que tu es non loin, et même faire des dégâts.

Quoi qu'il arrive tu seras toujours responsable et coupable aux yeux de la loi s'il se passe quoi que ce soit, mais ça tu t'en doute.

Beaucoup de Parents y seront plutôt favorables car nous connaissons tous les avantages pédagogiques à la présence d'un animal auprès d'enfant. Pour autant c'est une source de stress que depuis le décé de mon chat je n'ai pas voulu reprendre.
La moindre griffure, morsure ou même grognement provoquera drame et querelle là où les Parents et la PMI t'avaient pourtant félicité d'en avoir un.
Si tu as un jardin mieux vaudra qu'il ait son espace dédié peut être? Surtout s'il y fait ses besoins il te faudra être vigilante pour que les enfants n'y touche pas...


----------



## Lolotte972 (8 Juillet 2022)

Vous pouvez tout à fait avoir des animaux de compagnie temps que la sécurité et la .
Il faut qu’il soit vacciné 
Prévenir la PMI 
Moi j’ai 1 chat 2 chien 3 chèvres des poule et un petit cheval et il ne m’on jamais rien dit.
Après pour les parents il le savait déjà pour les animaux sauf le cheval sa fait que 2 mois que je l’ai j’avais prévenu les parents avant sa leurs a pas posé problème après si sa leurs aurais posé problème je l’ai aurais invité à chercher une autre assistante maternelle car je vais pas m’empêcher de vivre 😁😁😁


----------



## Mumu33 (11 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 
J'ai 2 petites chiennes (bouledogue français et chihuahua) elles sont dans une grande cage, ça n'a posé aucun problème avec les parents.
Les enfants adorent les chiennes et j'ai même 1 chat, il faut pas se priver d'un chien 😉


----------



## Petuche (11 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, moi j'ai 2 chiens, aucun problème. Carnet de santé à jour et aucun contact avec les enfants pendant le temps d'accueil. Le soir ils ont le droit de rentrer avec nous... Et tout se passe bien.


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Juillet 2022)

Emylilie a dit: 


> Bonjour a toutes
> Je suis assistante maternelle agréée depuis 2015, elles sont passées pour mon renouvellement d'agrément l'année dernière nickel
> Par contre j'aimerais prendre un chat ou un tout petit chien pour ma fille, il serait a l'étage dans la partie vie privée en présence des enfants, et les pièces des enfants auraient les portes fermées
> Pensez vous que sa peut être compliqué dans le cadre de notre travail ?? Car c'est la seule chose qui me retiens
> Merci par avance pour votre retour


Alors un chat c’est indépendant, pas besoin de « s’en occuper » il va et vient comme il l'entend, le week-end il peut se passer de nous, tout en lui donnant évidemment à boire et à manger, et ça n’aboie pas ... pour les voisins ... ça enterre ses besoins ... donc cool pour ... les feignantes comme moi 😂

Pensez aux vacances, à emmener, un voisin ?


----------



## LadyA. (11 Juillet 2022)

Mumu33 a dit: 


> Bonjour
> J'ai 2 petites chiennes (bouledogue français et chihuahua) elles sont dans une grande cage, ça n'a posé aucun problème avec les parents.
> Les enfants adorent les chiennes et j'ai même 1 chat, il faut pas se priver d'un chien 😉


 Dans une cage ?
J'ai un chihuahua,  ça ne me viendrait pas à l'idée. ..


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Juillet 2022)

Une fois, mon père quand on était parti 
 en vacances et comme on n’avait pas assez de place et une petite voiture à l’époque une DAUPHINE (Renault) il avait mis notre chat dans une cage sur le toit 🙀😾😼😅 et bien il prenait l’air ! ….  Pas drôle … mais je rigole quand même … bon il n’était pas face à la route … heureusement… il était vaillant ce pauvre matou … il a eu de la chance aussi … je l’avais récupéré sur mon chemin au retour de l’école … donc … il a eu de la « chance » dans son malheur 🫣🙌😂 bon à ne PAS faire je vous l’assure … mon chat avait pris un sacré bol d’air 😺😹


----------



## Ladrine 10 (11 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Alors un chat c’est indépendant, pas besoin de « s’en occuper » il va et vient comme il l'entend, le week-end il peut se passer de nous, tout en lui donnant évidemment à boire et à manger, et ça n’aboie pas ... pour les voisins ... ça enterre ses besoins ... donc cool pour ... les feignantes comme moi 😂
> 
> Pensez aux vacances, à emmener, un voisin ?


Ouai bof mes voisins ont des chats et ils viennent forcément faire leur besoins dans mon jardin et je peux vous dire qu'il enterre rien dû tout
Sa me soule grave c'est à moi de ramasser leur 💩
J'ai pas de chien justement a cause de ses désagrément
Alors indépendant ok mais bon


----------



## Titine15 (11 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Ben justement j'ai pris un chien à cause des chats des voisins entre autre. Et bien depuis 7 ans je n'ai plus de crottes de chats de partout et mon chien ne fait caca qu1 fois par jour et plus petit que les chats et en plus ça pue pas comme les chats.
Du coup, vive mon toutou je l'adore.
Bonne après-midi


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Juillet 2022)

C’est vrai qu’ils sont intelligents les matous, ils font chez les voisins 👍😺😹


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> C’est vrai qu’ils sont intelligents les matous, ils font chez les voisins 👍😺😹


A une époque j'en avais 7 différents qui passaient dans mon jardin et aucun à moi !!! 💩🤧


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Juillet 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> A une époque j'en avais 7 différents qui passaient dans mon jardin et aucun à moi !!! 💩🤧


C’est ballot 😅


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Juillet 2022)

😹😺😼🙀😾😼😻  = 7

Pour apprendre à compter c’est chat 🐱 

🐈‍⬛🐈🐈🐈‍⬛🐈‍⬛🐈🐈 ça en fait bcp quand même


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Juillet 2022)

J'en vois moins mais là c'était le max !!!


----------

